# NEW TIDEWATER 2210CB



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS TIDEWATER 2210 CAROLINA BAY BOAT IS ONE OF FINEST RIDING BOATS AROUND COMFORTABLE AND ROOMY THIS BOAT CAN DO IT ALL FROM BAY FISHING TO KINGFISHING THIS IS AN ALL AROUND BOAT CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TO SEE THIS BOAT 361-758-2140 $ 77,749.00*

_*OPTIONS INCLUDED ;
F200XB YAMAHA MOTOR
TILT STEERING,
FIBERGLASS T TOP
STEREO AND SPEAKER WITH AMP
UNDERWATER LIGHTS
LEANING POST TACKLE STORAGE
YETI COOLER SLIDE WITH 65 YETI COOLER
HEAD CONSOLE
BLACK DASH
WHITE CUSHION UPGRADE
ALUMINUM TRAILER
CHROME WATERLINE TAPE
10 INCH HYD JACK PLATE
TWO *** POLES
CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO CHECK OUT THIS AWESOME BOAT 105 W. MOORE AVE ARANSAS PASS TX 78336*_
*361-758-2140*


----------

